# Sticky  Dayton Audio RSS390HO-4 15" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio RSS390HO-4 15" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm*

*Description:*
Dayton Audio's Reference Series RSS390HO-4 15" subwoofers make solid, tight, low-distortion bass performance a reality for automotive speaker applications and compact, equalized home audio installations.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632055034*Feature*Extensively vented motor eliminates compression and allows quiet excursion
Extra-thick black anodized aluminum cone for maximum rigidity
Triple shorting ring motor for ultra-low distortion
4-layer coil for high power handling
Optimized parameters for small enclosures*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio RSS390HO-4 15" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm*UPC*844632055034*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632055034*Item Weight*30 pounds


----------

